# 8 Ways to Spot a Professional Photographer



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought this was interesting:

8 Ways to Spot the Pro Photographer - The Photoletariat


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 11, 2011)

Loved it!


----------



## EmbassyProBooks (Jan 12, 2011)

Great post, the duct tape has got me laughing...been there done that!


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL @ #6... travelled across Canada in a $500 car with $1000 worth of Camera Gear inside.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Formatted (Jan 12, 2011)

My gear is worth 3 times the amount my car is


----------



## ghache (Jan 12, 2011)

The sad part of all this, i wish my camera gear was more expensive than my car....should have gotten a 20 k car instaid of a 40k and invest 20k in camera equipement! lol


----------



## Overread (Jan 12, 2011)

Formatted said:


> My gear is worth 3 times the amount my car is



My camera gear is 100% more than the cost of my car! And with camera prices only ever creeping up chances are this will remain the case for some time!:lmao:


----------



## JCantuPhotography (Jan 13, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## FattyMcJ (Jan 14, 2011)

*7. The only guy over 25 wearing their baseball cap backwards. *Have you ever tried shooting verticals with the brim facing the right way?

Sadly, this is me.  On a shoot, my hat is backwards and I look like a goober.  But, it can be advantageous too, it makes people laugh


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 14, 2011)

FattyMcJ said:


> Sadly, this is me. On a shoot, my hat is backwards and I look like a goober.


 
 I thought I was the only one that still used that word!


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 14, 2011)

Good link. I've definitely used tape to tape wires in ports cause they wouldn't get good contact.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, brought a few laughs to a newbie, along with links to lots more useful information.


----------



## Myrea (Jan 15, 2011)

Very funny!! But soooooooo true!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

That was funny. Very true stuff tho, ;p


----------



## ghache (Jan 26, 2011)

I currently did multiple holes in one of my background stand since 1 of the clamp to tighten the upper pole in place is broken and cannot be replaced.

I just put a big nail accross the pole to keep it extended and play with the bottom part to get the desired height. what a mess


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 27, 2011)

He forgot the lack of a clean shave.

I gotta try that duct tape trick, to get some cred...
C7


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey I am at least half way there! lol.

Number 1 and 8 are definitely me.  I've also used super glue and a filter with metal threads to "re-tap" a lens that had gotten tired of being able to accommodate filters.  It's still working to this day. 

As far as my "goober-essence" That comes in the form of a bandanna turned do-rag.  My girlfriend hates it which goes right along with number 5 as well.

I am sure the blue book value on my truck is less then the sum of my equipment.  Lol.

This was a very good post and one I had not seen before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sjixxxy (Jan 27, 2011)

I think twice now I've been criticized for using duct tape instead of black gaffers tape on my gear. Amateurs.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 28, 2011)

Sjixxxy said:


> I think twice now I've been criticized for using duct tape instead of black gaffers tape on my gear. Amateurs.



Gaffer's tape is mega sticky, I think it would work great until you had to get it off.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Jan 30, 2011)

6 out of 8...now I just need to go buy some duct tape and develop a slouch!!


----------

